# My buddy (somwhat dumb)has a ?



## wildcatervin (Jan 18, 2012)

Here is what he tells me.20-30 yrs ago when he had dump trucks they ran 5lbs more air in the outside dual wheels to compensate for the curveture of the roads back then.With little trafic they also ran in the center of the road until they had to get over.Anyone ever hear of this or do I call the boys in white to have him picked up.Said to ask this site so here goes.Thanks and dont come looking for me.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 18, 2012)

Think your buddy is "dunping" one on you.  LOL  Think the roads may have had more crown in them back when.  Most were also 2 lane rds.  I do know the front end man our shop had to add more caster or camber to make cars drive right.  Some of the old ways worked.


----------



## akjimny (Jan 19, 2012)

Is this kinda like the one about the mountain cows that have their two uphill legs shorter than their downhill ones?  I know the old roads had more crown, but I don't think 5 pounds of air in a dump truck tire would make that much difference.  JMO :excitement::triumphant:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 20, 2012)

Jim, think the 5lb of extra air may have been in his buddy:excitement:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 22, 2012)

well I don't know how I missed this one. But after reading it I do think there air blown up somewhere.


----------

